# Need simple rp to distract myself



## _Ivory_ (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello everyone, im going through a very hard period of my life and i would like to try to have a little rp with someone to distract myself from everything and maybe hang out a little. Im from central Europe (italy), to avoid time zone problems ^^
Hope some of you will be interested, have a nice day!


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2020)

I would love to


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 11, 2020)

_Ivory_ said:


> Hello everyone, im going through a very hard period of my life and i would like to try to have a little rp with someone to distract myself from everything and maybe hang out a little. Im from central Europe (italy), to avoid time zone problems ^^
> Hope some of you will be interested, have a nice day!


I wouldn't mind giving it a shot to help you out. Shall I dm or do you have other means of communication?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 11, 2020)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> I wouldn't mind giving it a shot to help you out. Shall I dm or do you have other means of communication?


Do you have discord?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 11, 2020)

_Ivory_ said:


> Do you have discord?


Yes I do. NovaTheLucario#6590


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 12, 2020)

I’d be all for some RP. DM me your Discord and I’ll add you.


----------

